# Apple TV ne voit pas mes films?



## pierre 38 (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Apple TV 2.
Mon problème est que lorsque je consulte la liste des séries TV, il ne me propose pas toutes les vidéos qui sont dans iTunes.
Quand je passe par FrontRow tout fonctionne normalement je vois l'ensemble des vidéos présentes dans la rubrique Séries TV de iTunes et je peux les lire.
Dans iTunes aussi tout fonctionne correctement, je peux lire toutes les vidéos sans problèmes.

Les fichiers invisibles depuis l'Apple TV sont des fichiers .avi que j'ai "converti" par Movie2iTunes afin de pouvoir les mettre dans iTunes.

Comment faire pour y accéder par mon Apple TV? faut il les convertir réellement?
Je croyais que tout ce que iTunes et Front Row pouvait lire était accessible et lisible par l'Apple TV??

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mungopark (18 Octobre 2010)

L'ATV 2 ne sait lire que certains types de fichiers: http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/specs.html

Donc conversion obligatoire pour les DivX, MKV, etc.​


----------



## pierre 38 (20 Octobre 2010)

Mungopark a dit:


> L'ATV 2 ne sait lire que certains types de fichiers: http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/specs.html
> 
> Donc conversion obligatoire pour les DivX, MKV, etc.​



J'ai bien connaissance de cela, mais comment expliquer que FrontRow sache lire ces mêmes films sans problèmes?
Cela veut donc dire que le fichier est lu a distance et que c est l'Apple TV qui se charge du décodage? Dans ce cas quel dommage que le Mac soit oblgé de rester allumer puisque il ne sert a rien au niveau CPU, et que l'Apple TV ne puisse pas directement lire son fichier source d'un Time Capsule ou tout autre NAS!


----------



## gibet_b (20 Octobre 2010)

pierre 38 a dit:


> Cela veut donc dire que le fichier est lu a distance et que c est l'Apple TV qui se charge du décodage?



C'est évident que c'est le cas ! A part les transmetteurs vidéo radio, je connais guère de dispositif qui ne fonctionne pas comme cela. Sinon, à quoi servirait de mettre le même processeur que dans l'iPhone ? Juste pour l'interface, l'ATV pourrait se contenter de moins. Et encore plus évident : si ce n'était pas l'ATV qui se chargeait du décodage, comment ferait-elle pour la lecture d'un film loué directement via son interface, tout mac éteint ?


----------



## personnal (20 Octobre 2010)

pierre 38 a dit:


> J'ai bien connaissance de cela, mais comment expliquer que FrontRow sache lire ces mêmes films sans problèmes?
> Cela veut donc dire que le fichier est lu a distance et que c est l'Apple TV qui se charge du décodage? Dans ce cas quel dommage que le Mac soit oblgé de rester allumer puisque il ne sert a rien au niveau CPU, et que l'Apple TV ne puisse pas directement lire son fichier source d'un Time Capsule ou tout autre NAS!



as tu pensé à coché toute ta sélection de films et série dans i tunes ??


----------

